# personatge



## gvergara

Hola,

En un fòrum en què participen persones catalanes he llegit el següent missatge. M'agradaria saber si personatge té connotacions negatives, ja que en la meva varietat de castellà no la té, però a l'oració original hi ha un però que em confon. Context: Discuteixen sobre la celebració de Laporta amb els jogadors del FC Barcelona.

_Els fan PCR cada setmana i tests d'antígen cada entrenament i partit. Realment el Laporta fa equip... és un personatge, però té carisma. _

Gràcies per endavant,

G.


----------



## Agró

gvergara said:


> Hola,
> 
> En un fòrum en què participen persones catalanes he llegit el següent missatge. M'agradaria saber si personatge té connotacions negatives, ja que en la meva varietat de castellà no la *en *té, però a l'oració original hi ha un però que em confon. Context: Discuteixen sobre la celebració de Laporta amb els jogadors *jugadors *del FC Barcelona.
> 
> _Els fan PCR cada setmana i tests d'antígen cada entrenament i partit. Realment el Laporta fa equip... és un personatge, però té carisma. _
> 
> Gràcies per endavant,
> 
> G.


DLE
*personaje*
3. m. Persona singular que destaca por su forma peculiar de ser o de actuar. El boticario del pueblo es todo un personaje.

Aquesta és l'accepció que ens interessa i que és prou comuna aquí. De vegades té connotacions negatives. No sempre, però. Suposo que, efectivament, l'autor de la frase estableix un contrast que, si més no, existeix dins el seu cap.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies pel teu ajut. És precisament allò el que m'agradaria que pogués ser aclarit: És comú que la paraula _personatge _sigui emprada amb connotacions negatives a Catalunya? Perquè aquí a Xile no la hi fem servir d'aquesta manera.


----------



## Lamarimba

Amb el col·loquial_ personatja, _el sentit pejoratiu s'intensifica:

_Només tres mentides?? Si aquesta 'personatja' menteix més que parla!_

M_'estàn posant molts problemes per fer-me les analítiques... i la "personatja" que m'ha atès avui a la Clinica del Pilar s'emporta la palma de (no) Atenció al pacient. Quina tia més estúpida, per favor!!_


----------



## Dymn

És una expressió amb connotacions només lleugerament negatives, algú estrafolari i que té una personalitat o una manera d'actuar molt peculiars, com pot ser el nou president del Barça. El "_però_" serveix perquè segons l'autor aquest tarannà el proveeix de carisma i per tant ho troba positiu.


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Gràcies pel teu ajut. És precisament allò el que m'agradaria que pogués ser aclarit: És comú que la paraula _personatge _sigui emprada amb connotacions negatives a Catalunya? Perquè aquí a Xile no la_ hi_ fem servir d'aquesta manera.


Trobe (crec) que sobra aquest pronom "hi" per tal i com està redactat. M'he aguardat a que algú diguera alguna cosa (quelcom), però... La meua correcció, si ja ha dic "aquí a Xile"; ja no cal afegir-ne res, perquè el pronom "hi", substituiria "a Xile"; ara bé si darrerre haguera posat una coma, llavors si que hi cabria el pronom "hi" gramaticalment, al meu parer una mica forçada la construcció- crec que no s'usa enlloc així. "Perquè aquí a Xile, no la hi fem ..."; la coma dissimula.  
De totes maneres aguardarem una miqueta  a veure que en diuen els més experts sobre el punt que jo li he assenyalat. Els valencians (o jo en particular) tenim un cavall de batalla amb el pronom "hi".


----------



## Dymn

Jo el trobo forçat el pronom, però és acceptable, penso. Quan el complement es disloca a la posició inicial, s'acostuma a (ben sovint és obligatori) repetir el pronom:

_A ell no li donaré el regal.
Això no ho faré.
De maduixes no en menjaré.
A França no hi he estat mai._

En aquestes oracions és obligatori (si més no això em diu la intuïció), però en frases com ara la de l'OP no el fem servir, trobo. Per exemple "a Catalunya diem X". Sona estrany dir "a Catalunya _hi _diem X". Potser perquè el significat real de la frase és "els catalans diem X", no ho deixarem de dir si marxem de Catalunya.

En resum, no ho consideraria incorrecte, almenys pel que tinc entès, però no l'aconsellaria tampoc.


----------



## gvergara

Dymn said:


> En resum, no ho consideraria incorrecte, almenys pel que tinc entès, però no l'aconsellaria tampoc.


Gràcies a tots dos. Pel que jo sé, quan un complement de lloc es trasllada al principi de l'oració, gramaticalment és acceptable, però és bon assabentar-me que no es aconsellable fer-ho.


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> però és bo*n* assabentar-me que no *é*s aconsellable fer-ho.


En aquest cas concret, no és o no em sembla aconsellable. Però en la majoria de casos com els exemples que t'he posat sí i a més és necessari.


----------

